# Recent Graduate - Civil Engineering



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I recently graduated from *Auburn University* with a degree in Civil Engineering and was wondering if anyone in the area works with any engineering company or knows anyone that does. I have been diligently looking/applying for jobs all over the country but would love to stay around the Gulf Coast. Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks.

Michael Looney
[email protected]


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Look for a civil service job on one of the bases... They are always looking for engineers...


----------



## TrixiBme (May 2, 2009)

Try Frank Faber,,, Faber Engineering & Surveying, great guy do not know if he is hiring though,,, let him know you love to fish, hope this helps.


----------

